# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  SEO tips

## vigilantpest

What are the best SEO tips in 2021?

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *What are the best SEO tips in 2021?*

----------


## bavya

Feature Snippets
Focus on UX
Stay updated with Google Algorithm update
Build quality links

----------


## Olivia Simmons

SEO stands for search engine optimization it is a process of enhancing website traffic. Some tips for SEO are 
                 1. You have to make your content clear, special and unique
                 2. Put the keywords in right places
                 3. Make more backlinks from well-known websites 
                 4. Pay attention on users satisfaction 
                 5. Optimize your page title and description
                 6. Optimize your graphics 
                 7. Remove anything that slows down your site
                 8. Conduct your regular site audit.

----------


## anekfor

Use Keywords In The Right Places.
Keep Users On Your Site Longer.
Find Suggest Keywords.
Delete Zombie Pages.
Do An Industry Study.
Add Related Keywords to Your Content.
Add Text to Infographics, Podcasts and Videos.
Update Old Pages.

----------

